# Hacking, How To Deal With The People



## MIKE VALENTINE

PLEASE TRY TO KEEP THIS UNDER CONTROL. I was just at a race, where a guy was talking about taking people out if he wasn't winning, before the A-main started. During the A-main stock he wasn't winning so he started to hit any one that was close enough to him on the track. for about 3 minutes of the run he was just hacking the rest of us. Some of us told him of are displeasure with him after the race. But at this point we still have a 19 turn race with him in it. Should we have asked him to leave after the stock race, meaning not allowed to race 19 turn. He did race in the 19 turn heat where he only made 9 laps due to trying to hit another car and crashing and breaking. Now at this point what should we do as racers and what should the track owner do? If it were up to me I would never care to race with this guy again. I would just like to hear some ideas, please no bashing. I would like this thread to be constructive as possible not flaming and name calling. When I first started racing, most tracks did allot better job of calling the race and telling drivers to move over for the faster cars and the leaders lapping you. They seemed to enforce good driving so the guys in the race didn’t have to yell at a guy to tell them they were leading or they’re faster. I would like to see some more from the announcers.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*.....*

lol!!! I dont have any good advice on this one....What ended up happening to this guy?


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

Frank, he left very quickly after the 19 turn main.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*.......*

people like that ruin the hobby, alot of people spend alot of time and money on these toy cars, and for someone to intentionally take someone out is bad sportsmanship. IMO...The guy should be kicked out of the track for a few weeks.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

Frank, part of the problem is, this guy only races a few times a year at this track. So it might be a month or more before he comes back.


----------



## rctazmanmc

I would suggest that he be addded to a talk to list and when he runs again that if he hacks as he did then he will be banned from the track. No need for that.

Or if he is running for points he gets none. Only fair to the rest of the racers that way.

Like to see him do that at a money race. Would not make it out without something happening.

The race director should have pulled him aside adn talked to him before he ran again also - if there were that many unhappy racers he hacked.

You probably know if you did it to him that the guy would cry a river.

mc


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*.....*

This guy will prolly upset the wrong person one day and the problem will fix itself.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

The owner of the track nicely anounced before the 19 turn main to keep this one clean. So rctazmanmc you would ban him from the track as of now since he hacked in both mains. Or are you saying to allow him to return and see if he does it agian. I don't believe anything you can do to the driver, take points away, ask him not to come back, don't give him a prize, etc. will ever be fair to the person who he took out. theirs no making up for a broken car in the Main, you won't be awarded the spot you lost due to the crash.


----------



## SuperXRAY

I've been through the same thing, Mike...visited a track two times, whereas the first time they knew we (the club racers that went with me) were competition. The second time racing there one of their expert drivers intentionally removed me from the race and quite a few people saw it and commented. Was I pissed? sure, but I run into those types of people all the time. I confronted the track owner and he seemed pretty careless about the ordeal, even defended what the driver did. They lost 7 racers as we informed them we would never return...I'm sure it didn't hurt their business, but it keeps my integrity.

Our club has removed people from the track before for such things, regardless of who they are. Unfortunately, unless the club does something about it, the result will be more disgruntled drivers. IMHO, the club or track owner should warn the driver twice, remove the driver permanently the third time. I know it sounds harsh, but this hobby is fun, and those types of drivers make it 'not' fun. Some of the time those drivers straighten up when there are used to set an example, at least that's been our experience.


----------



## SuperXRAY

This may get some flames....but if you are racing in an Expert class, you shouldn't need an announcer or someone to tell you who the leader is and when they are passing you. Besides, many times there are people just as fast as the leader, but they aren't in 1st place...so they really shouldn't be *letting* the leader by anyways...if you can run with the leader, then do it! However, don't cost him any time either.


----------



## rctazmanmc

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> The owner of the track nicely anounced before the 19 turn main to keep this one clean. So rctazmanmc you would ban him from the track as of now since he hacked in both mains. Or are you saying to allow him to return and see if he does it agian. I don't believe anything you can do to the driver, take points away, ask him not to come back, don't give him a prize, etc. will ever be fair to the person who he took out. theirs no making up for a broken car in the Main, you won't be awarded the spot you lost due to the crash.


To be fair I would say talk to him before doing anything drastic but if they contend and fight it then deal with a strict hand.

The sport we participate in is not huge so some clubs will need racers to support them but there is not need to hack to win. If that is the case I think more people would be doing it if they could get away with it.

I personally get there heck out of there way because most times I end up passing them in a lap or so since they stuff it into the wall somewhere.

Each track ownere is different and there are loose guidlines but then there are the people that search for the loop hole to get an advantage.

mc


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've removed my original post here because (while trying to be humorous) it may have encouraged behaviour that might make this type of situation worse.

Let me say instead that I've experienced this type of situation first hand and there is no 1 best way to handle it.


----------



## kbeller

Stand next to the guy and then when he hacks you stop your car in a safe place and reach over and snap his antenna off.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Wow, I'm actually dissappointed here. Racers taking the very same actions back at other racers? That's sad, people. I certainly wasn't raised to retaliate and lower myself to someone else's behavior. There are correct and incorrect ways to conclude the situation, and retaliating isn't one of them in this scenario. Doing what Indy and kbeller suggest is just as bad, if not worse, than what the 'jerk' is doing.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

Guys, lets keep this thread on track. I don't want it getting any worse. I'm really looking for an answer for this. At this point my opion is a complete banning of this driver.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Mike,

If the driver has been warned and you feel it just, then set it be, ban the driver. The loss of unsportsman like conduct will benefit everyone involved, including the driver causing it.


----------



## kbeller

O.K Talk to an offical and have him watch the particular car or individual if the behavior is kept up ban him for a week if this doesnot cure the problem the ban him for longer. If he truely is a racer he will either quit or get the message. We can't all win but that's why we keep comming back wekk after week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If the racers won't police themselves, and the racer director won't police the racers, then you only have 2 options if you won't "take matters into your own hand".

1. Ignore it
2. Find somewhere else to race.

Parts of my previous post were a little tongue-in-cheek, which may not have been obvious. However, it is my experience racing oval that some racers will abuse other racers because they know that they can get away with it. I've seen some race directors even encourage dirty driving by lack of action. I am not suggesting that anyone stoop to another racer's level. I am however suggesting that there are different ways to approach this type of behaviour. The fact of the matter is that there are some racers that will race you dirty if they know that you won't do anything about it - be that on or off the track.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Point taken, Indy...I kinda understood that in the beginning, but really don't want all those others reading this forum to actually put effort into those suggestions! Know what I mean?


----------



## david18t

i dont know about banning someone but sitting him out for mains/races after this behavior would be ok unless he keeps doing it...then ban. some people just handle stress weird but by no means just let him get away with it. if he keeps doing it just make him buy the parts to fix the cars and if he wont good enough reason to ban there too....lol


----------



## sprintr64

*Hacking response*

Mike, It was told to me at a oval event from promoter that if you where racing for posistion it did not matter if a driver takes any one out! yep I know what your thinking I was to . but most of the races I attend the race director announces that if a faster car is coming up on you let them by, and if he see's any body trying to take or hack he will call them off the track no questions asked and if there are any problems he tells them to leave the facility and if further action is needed he calls backup. I also have been told that these are toy cars and for people to get so upset that it comes to confrontations and or possable physical harm is totally rediculious.
I on the other hand know exactally where you are coming from and since I am a sponsored driver I usually just walk away and try to avoid any and all situations of a confrontation with any hackers at all the tracks I compete at, I do however bring it up to the race director about the race and they watch that driver in the next round. I believe there ought to be drivers meetings and it should be brought up about purpously taking out other competitors and what the consiquences will be. This is somthing I wish all race directors would do if the situation is purpously done.


----------



## davepull

A long walk of a short pier with a cinder block tied to his ankle. I seen alot in my day but I think when someone says " I'm going to take you out" and they do then that person needs not to be in this hobby. 


mikey you have PM


----------



## Matt Nothstein

This hobby is great and expensive at the same time. I can see why people have short tempers whether or not they are winning or not ( or they do not care for some certain individual). I had a short temper when I first started racing (at 10 yrs old, but that happens when you are first starting out right). My bottom line is try to not get so discouraged over something like that. Some weeks you will have a bad week. Try not to show the worst of yourself. My .02


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

volcomxcore, having a bad weekend of racing isn't what this is about. We have a guy that if he's winnning the race runs clean, but if he's not then he starts to take other cars out, either when they go to pass or he slows down and nails them as they try to pass. He doesn't desearve to race. Years ago he was the same way, he seemed to stop doing this crap for awhile, and now is back to his old ways.


----------



## mcRacing

matt you got the wrong idea big time you needed to be there


----------



## Matt Nothstein

I see. I really didnt understand. I just wanted to let you all know what my thoughts were on this. Sorry.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Mike, you mention that this person has a reputation for being a poor loser. If that is known, why hasn't the local race director addressed this issue in a driver's meeting


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

I think that in the interset of the situation, having knowledge of the incidents and of all parties involved. I won't post what I was going to say. More is often said without commenting at all.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

I'd have to race director that. This guy is know for being a loud mouth. And has done similiar things in the past at different tracks. I have never seen him do this stuff at this track before.


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

Here's an idea

http://www.pryor.com/mkt_info/seminars/desc/DD.asp


:lol:


----------



## mcRacing

:lol: :lol: :lol: now that's funny right there i don't care who you are lol


----------



## jbrow1

One person talks about something and then actually does it with full intentions. Thus ruining the recreation time of the other racers involved. The first time deserves a talking to. The second time deserves a suspension. One more time deserves being kicked out for good.
Those are my feelings. I do this hobby for good fun, good company, and I choose to spend my time when not working having fun this way. All it takes is one person to spoil all that for so many others. Plus I have seen it progress into actual fighting. 

I've actually pulled my car and just walked off the drivers stand for stuff like that. It was the best choice for me and I'd do the same thing if the situation came up again.


----------



## Tommygun43

wrong forum my bad


----------



## TBRC1

Guys I had a driver that was kinda like this last indoor season. He showed this weekend when we had a test and tune day before the season. The big difference between your racer and mine might be experience. Although he was quoted to say " Why don't you guys LET me win" When I told him wins are earned and not given (well not intentionaly) he left the track mid season and was not seen till this past sunday. I told him that he needs more time on the track and to listen to the more experienced drivers. IF he races this yr I also told him to run in the rookie class and get some seat time.....he did'nt like that idea either. 

But with your situation I just like to walk up to the offending driver and say " Visa- master charge and I watched ALOT of Dale Earhardt SR's style so please don't mess with me :devil:  " Most will cool off after that others have to learn the hard way over time. I know this is not the best way to handle the situation but it sure beats taking the offending racer out to the "ole wood shed"


----------



## Matt Bayless

Mike Valentine you have a important P.M. please read . 
Thanks Matt Bayless


----------



## OvalTrucker

This is a toughy.
I have read all the posts and am not sure which way I would go on this one.
I have seen tons of bad drivers... guys that just plain don't know enough to get out of the way or don't have complete control of their cars. And I have seen the intentional slam too.
But, when a guy flat out tells everyone he's gonna take other drivers out, I think I would mention to him in no uncertain terms that behavior like that would not be tolerated.
Also, I have helped a slower driver make his ride faster. And I have been helped in the same respect. Is it possible that this guy could use a little help to get up to speed?
Or maybe this is his way of enjoying the hobby. Sick as it may be. I know a driver that has been racing for years and he never gets better regardless of what he is driving. I don't think he try's. But, he complains about someone else everytime he wrecks!

peace out...


----------



## tfrahm

Well -- although I wouldn't recommend it, I was present at a ROAR Region 8 Offroad Regionals a few years ago... Two young brothers with full sponsorships, etc. failed to make the A-mains, so they announced IN ADVANCE that they were going take it out on everyone else in their mains...

They made good on their promise, but only for a while. The ROAR Region rep was corner marshalling, and when one brother's buggy came past, he STOMPED on it, snapping the front off the chassis. As the whole place applauded, he handed the car to the snot nosed kid...


----------



## sharkman1

OvalTrucker said:


> This is a toughy.
> I have read all the posts and am not sure which way I would go on this one.
> I have seen tons of bad drivers... guys that just plain don't know enough to get out of the way or don't have complete control of their cars. And I have seen the intentional slam too.
> But, when a guy flat out tells everyone he's gonna take other drivers out, I think I would mention to him in no uncertain terms that behavior like that would not be tolerated.
> Also, I have helped a slower driver make his ride faster. And I have been helped in the same respect. Is it possible that this guy could use a little help to get up to speed?
> Or maybe this is his way of enjoying the hobby. Sick as it may be. I know a driver that has been racing for years and he never gets better regardless of what he is driving. I don't think he try's. But, he complains about someone else everytime he wrecks!
> 
> peace out...



I don't think this is a case of a bad driver.
From what I understand it is a case of a very good driver with a bad attitude.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

I jusy wanted to thank everyone, and I think Hank thanks you guys too, for keeping this thread on track and clean. And yes this is a case of a good driver with a bad a attitude. He planed his actions in advance.


----------



## branhap

As a race director for our on-road races at my club, I would have to agree. Have "the respected" racers, the race director, and the offending person meet out of the way of any other racers.

Have the Race Director, and only the race director speak that what he is doing is inappropriate, then explain to him that if he needs help improving, or has questions that these guys are great in assisting drivers become better.

If he continues, then be more direct about it, and let him know that this behavior will not be accepted.

As a fellow racer taught me. The quicker you get it that you are racing toy cars, the quicker you will have fun in this hobby, and as a result, the better you will do on the track.

Paul


----------



## Scrubb

Ban the driver permanently, If he is only racing a couple of times a year, he certainly isn't paying the hobby shops bills, so why piss off the rest of the customers that are paying the bills. If the hobby shop dosen't want to take action then the racers need to get together and stop going to the track and let the track owner know that the rest of the racers are not going to go there if this kind of person is tolerated. Simple, mojority of racers are income, one racer is not.


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

THE DARKSIDE said:


> Here's an idea
> 
> http://www.pryor.com/mkt_info/seminars/desc/DD.asp
> 
> 
> :lol:


Here's another solution, if the above doesn't work. Make sure to click on the video replay under the picture of the car. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/news/story?seriesId=99&id=2602628

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ScudMissile

that was too funny eric lol


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

Eric, That's the kind of crap we don't need happening at a R/C race. Even in Nascar that stuff isn't tolerated.


----------



## N2RACN

might not be tolerated at any level but you have to admit it sure is hilarious. even as stupid as he was for doing it. as for the subject at hand there is absolutely no reason for what happened except for a total disregard of other racers and blatant ignorance, no matter how well of a driver he is. or was after that happened.

jeremy norris


----------



## barnz2

It's really pretty sad, the drive that Mike is referring to is a great drive (I wish I could drive that well) and a good wrench. He made the a-main in a field of very impressive talent. It's really too bad that he can't keep his temper in check better. I think the race director really needs to take him aside and let him know if it happens again that he will not be welcome anymore. Between being spoken to and loosing his sponsors maybe he will get the message.

Tim


----------



## The Jet

Hey Mike,

Don't know if you hear this one but the driver in question was in the "B" HEAT with me, he kept saying this is the s**t heat, I said WHAT??? and he repeated it time and time again, I really felt like whipping him with my antenna, and had I known of his intentions for the mains, I would have.

I hope he comes on here and defends himself, I'd like to see what he has to say.

Later, Bret
PS. Nice runs Sunday, and thanks.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> And yes this is a case of a good driver with a bad a attitude. He planed his actions in advance.


i cant say i agree with you. if he was really a good driver he would kno how to handle this kind of situation. if you are puposely crashing into people i wouldnt consider you a good driver. you might drive fast, but if you dont know the right way to win you might as well not race. its really sad when an adult goes crazy over a race of toy cars!


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> Eric, That's the kind of crap we don't need happening at a R/C race. Even in Nascar that stuff isn't tolerated.


Dude, you need to check yourself and get a sense of humor. I think that you are sorely mistaken if you think that I am advocating that this become common place r/c racing. One incident like this happening in the hobby is one too many in my opinion. As a manufacturer and a racer who has and continues to have many sponsors (Some even 100% sponsorships) I can tell you that if one of my drivers displays this type of behavior, they are no longer welcome as a part of my company. Furthermore, If I personally were to display this type of behavior, I'd expect to be dropped by my sponsors as a result. 

There are always two sides to every story and I have had the opportunity to hear both as well as some 3rd party oberservations of the issue that you started this thread about. I have my oppinions as to where the blame should be directed, but will chose to not express them in this public forum. 

The situation has been addressed from my end to the extent that I plan on addressing it at this point.

Eric Dimmick
Owner
Darkside Motorsports


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Just wondering what race this was?

Really sucks to hear that something like this has gone down at what I am taking it as, a big event. I don't know what I would do if someone openly said that they are going to take people out. Maybe something should of been said to the race director before the main took place, or was there no time? I can see why someone would not want to "tattle" on someone, but just to bring it to someones attention to watch for it.

Just my 2 cents, but sucks to hear about.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## bojo

he did lose one of sponser that was there and will be talk to if he comes back


----------



## irvan36mm

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> He did race in the 19 turn heat where he only made 9 laps due to trying to hit another car and crashing and breaking.


 I think karma was trying to tell this guy something after hacking-up the Stock A-Mains field! On the other hand,I would have parked him for at least 2 weeks & talked to him about his actions-with or without the victims involved. Afterwards (3rd week),let him race under a probationary status. Let him know that one more slip-up & he's gone.
-George 
Race Director
Hobby World-Jax,FL


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

Darkside I would love to hear his side of the story, To hear how he could turn this into the world against him. I also assume by your statement you droped him off your team, If not I would like to hear why you decided to keep him after the statements you made. 

"As a manufacturer and a racer who has and continues to have many sponsors (Some even 100% sponsorships) I can tell you that if one of my drivers displays this type of behavior, they are no longer welcome as a part of my company. Furthermore, If I personally were to display this type of behavior, I'd expect to be dropped by my sponsors as a result. "


----------



## Butters16

As a track club president we had a few guys over the years that were issues ( like any track) we uses the three strikes you are out . But that can only work if he or she is a regular racer. On big events like the one you guys are referring to . it is hard to do any thing to the guy . Because he probably won't be back anyways, He wasn't his fault that he couldn't keep up . the other racers or the track was the problem in his mind. Just try to keep this down to a mild fight , we have new racers reading these posts and we don't need that type of publicity. It is hard enough to keep racers never mind get new ones.

In my opinion if that guy is taking it that serious , he should step back and say this is just a hobby not a blood sport:thumbsup: Keep it real and have fun, seriosness have closed many tracks , when the good times are gone so are the race tracks.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

Butters16 I understand where your comming from, But this guy has done this so many times over the years. He only races a few months out of the year and mostly at one track. But he does travel a few times during the winter season. So he feels that he can do this, and by the next year it will be ok to go to that track again like nothing happened. Most track owners don't want the hassle of confronting him, either do most racers. I just disagree with you not doing anything to a guy that comes 1 to 2 times a year to your track, IMO he shouldn't be welcome back.


----------



## Butters16

I see where you coming from , I wasn't at this past weekends race (wanted to be) As for track it is nice facility and the owner does his best , that is one problem with a owner ran track that the pressure is all on him to do something and he only gets the bad reports. Where with the club ran track there should be a group of officals (pres. VP +etc) that would be liable to make a decision. And most of the time the race director if he has time can tell when someone is hacking and should dealt with then with a couple warnings and if keeps up pull the car from the track. It is not fair to the other to let them keep going and bash away. That is why i think most tracks should two guys at the computer , one to watch the race and the other to watch the computer, But usually it is had to get the help, always alot of vol. but no onesteps up when needed.

It is not right to have that attitude but we have seen it some where when we raced , Either be cheating or rough riding.

When i go to a race a there is the white official trailer parked out back for the bad racers , i think i'll retire then , It has gotten way to serious.


----------



## jbm38

????????????


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

I usually stay out of this and keep myself to spectator status but I have to comment on this because it is first hand info on what happened. I was the one this racer told he was going to be the mixer in the main. I went to put Mikes car down as I usually do and “this person” was marshalling turn 1 where I stay to watch the race. He usually B.S’s with me about whatever and of course starts telling me he is going to be the mixer and also said that since it wasn’t even his car he was driving he was gonna turn it on “puree” cause it was someone else’s stuff. Later I found out that –I think the stock car was borrowed and the 19t his own- anyway, he could have cared less whos equipment it was. And when we were talking about the mains being either 6 or 8 (there was a debate at the track) he wanted 8, not because it would put him in the main, he was already assured a spot, but because mixing up 8 cars would be more targets and fun than 6. I don’t confront drivers, it is not my place nor am I the confrontational type, I am just a spectator. There was no way I was going to the race director to say "so and so said this" … but I did come right back to the pits and tell Mike what he said- he was like “you gotta be kiddin” and I just said nope, that’s the way he’s always been and just told him to get by him best he could and just watch it in the main…sure as he said, the mixing began right from the start… I was actually starting to like this guy, he is really cool off the track, but this just ruined it and I know Mike was really ripped because he invited this guy to the race and brought him up the weekend before to practice and get the setups. My reaction to the whole thing was “was it really a surprise?” this is how often this guy does this stuff.. at least I think I finally got up enough guts to hang up on him next time he calls the house! So that is the first hand first side of the story. Thank you, Terry Valentine


----------



## jbm38

I wonder if his chassis sponsor, if he has one, is aware that he ran another manufacturers car to make the show. If this is the case????? And then disrespected that manufacturer as well with such actions.

Pitty.


----------



## MystRacing

The real problem with threads like this is you never get the whole story.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

Mystracing, your right about that, we don't have any idea why he does this crap. The guys at the race know what happened. Some of them have posted, but others just don't want to get involed, due to having to deal with this guy at other tracks.


----------



## bojo

JBM38 He is sponsered by Darkside. he did lose is battery deal


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> Darkside I would love to hear his side of the story, To hear how he could turn this into the world against him. I also assume by your statement you droped him off your team, If not I would like to hear why you decided to keep him after the statements you made.
> 
> "As a manufacturer and a racer who has and continues to have many sponsors (Some even 100% sponsorships) I can tell you that if one of my drivers displays this type of behavior, they are no longer welcome as a part of my company. Furthermore, If I personally were to display this type of behavior, I'd expect to be dropped by my sponsors as a result. "


Actions by Darkside Motorsports, consistent with my quoted posting above have been taken. The results of which are between this individual and myself, and will remain as such. I do not care to air my company's dirty laundry in a public forum as I think it is very inappropriate. 

Eric Dimmick
Owner
Darkside Motorsports


----------



## Promatchracer

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> Guys, lets keep this thread on track. I don't want it getting any worse. I'm really looking for an answer for this. At this point my opion is a complete banning of this driver.


Mike I have read up to this point so far but I will comment now and more than likely later too 
As a past race director I say Bann him He isn't even close to being responsible 
He did it in 2 races and also annouced he was going to do it. 
A a race director If I was told this or overheard the guys saying it He would have been warned once before the stock race and than after that race he would have been told to LEAVE THE TRACK and not come back (which would have been atleast 4 races) until he could act liek a real racer.

As a future track owner I am going to be running inot this real soon as most ofthe ppl racing will be kids that have never raced before. Will I be as hard on them no but they will have to learn about not hacking and even joking about it.

I joke about it but the ppl I race with know that is all it is I even have Team Hack stickers for my Pan Cars and I mean big stickers that goes on the roof 
It made some strang look at Snowbirds the first year I was down there too 

But He needs to be banned and if the race director doesn't do it I say get with your buddies and when you race in a heat or main with him The first time he hacks all of you pull your cars of and stop racing. 
It would sure show everybody and him your not going to put up with it


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE

Casey, I agree. except for the amount of time to be banned.


----------



## BJZJUICE

Wait for him in the Parking Lot! just make sure hes over 18, LOL


----------



## Greg Anthony

I figured you'd say that! Or just spike your Futaba PCM into the ground, Hole D.S. moment!


----------



## reggie's dad

*step aside*

I know this won't work for a classic or large race that you sign n pay in advance but the next time this guy shows up get 6 or 8 buddies together and tell the race director you won't sign up if he's racing, where that go's is up to the race director but something will be resolved.


----------



## SuperXRAY

I'll say it again, I think it's sad how many of you want to use intimidation to resolve the situation. I think the resolution is pretty clear, Mike, but it's good that all of this has arrived on this thread!


----------



## TEAM_lost.

i too know of a driver (my friend) who had done this, okay i was whoopin him in the main and went to pass him on the back stright and he cut up and smacked me! I lost a battery pack a reciver a grafite chassis, two belts front/back,heatsink on esc plus esc hasnt worked right since, two brand new grp foams and alot of paint on my body, which i just painted for that race. i was passing him on the top he was at the bottom and cut up at least 6 feet to kit me..... well hes no longer a friend...

ps... the darkside are you offering sponsorship??


----------



## LittleR/CGuy

TEAM_lost. said:


> i too know of a driver (my friend) who had done this, okay i was whoopin him in the main and went to pass him on the back stright and he cut up and smacked me! I lost a battery pack a reciver a grafite chassis, two belts front/back,heatsink on esc plus esc hasnt worked right since, two brand new grp foams and alot of paint on my body, which i just painted for that race. i was passing him on the top he was at the bottom and cut up at least 6 feet to kit me..... well hes no longer a friend...
> 
> ps... the darkside are you offering sponsorship??


dang!!!!that would suck!


----------



## TEAM_lost.

yea and i was running a brand new lipo too, theres 120$ gone in a puff of smoke...


----------



## DJ1978

*Interesting discussion*

I have been running large races for a few years now and I have read this discussion with a lot of interest.
I can't say I have had such an out right incedent like you have been discussing. But here is my take on it....
It is the Race Directors responsibility to maintain control of the races. If there is a broken vehicle trying to still go around the track, he can ORDER it off the track if he feels it is detrimental to the race running properly. 
A Race director should also be made aware of the situation that you are discussing. He SHOULD discuss it with the offending driver BEFORE the race, Inform him of the consequences if he sees this driver intentionally hacking someone, it is his responsibility to have the responsible driver removed from the track if it happens again after he has been warned. 
Other things that can be done are dock him additional laps off the race. 
A drastic measure is a marshall grabbing the car of the hacker and just turning it upside down so he can't finish the race. 
I would never encourage independant action outside of the direction of the race director. It will just cause turmoil. 
IF someone hears a conversation like the one that was mentioned. You have a responsibility to alert the race director that there will possibly be a situation so he can keep an eye out for it.
It is a sad situation that it would even happen. That the racer would be so selfish as to ruin a race for other drivers. Other racers should talk to him too... make him appreciate that his actions are NOT appreciated and will not be tolerated by his racing peers.
Dan


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What we are really talking about is a bully, in this case on an r/c track. There are many ways to deal with bullies, including getting the authorities (race director) involved. I don't think we should back down from the bully. Does that mean lowering ourselves to their low level...no. In a perfect world we should be able to have an impartial party (race director) intervene for the racers and correct this problem. 

If the issue of hacking was a 1 time occurence by an individual, then I think most of the positive suggestions are good. However the person that prompted the original poster to ask how has a history of poor behaviour. I'm not advocating that anyone resort to extreme measures to deal with a bully. However we all know that sometimes the best way to deal with people like this is to let them know that their behaviour won't be tolerated and there will be consequences to their actions. Whether those consequences are administered by the authorities (race director) or by other more direct means during the race is up to each track/individual.


----------



## beekman

i say neuter him!!!!!!


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

beekman said:


> i say neuter him!!!!!!


:lol: :lol: You can have at that one Bill.


----------



## burbs

My opinion on this is to politey tell him if he does it again he is gone.. We have a track here in wisconsin, that holds many large races.. the owner is alo known as one of the best announcers in th country.. Even on club shows he calls passes.. he also black flags people for bashing.. If yur warned, and you do it again he has you pull into the infeild for a 5 second penalty.. Or in some cases the time depends on a laps time.. so basically your put down a lap for your behavior.. 
Most guys are now down a lap, and they usually stay in the infeild for respect..

In my oipinion. i would rather ask this single racer to leave .. yeah your going to piss him off, but i would rather see one guy leave, then risk him pissing off 10 guys and having even more leave..


----------



## gt3911

Yeh, at our club when we have unclean racing penalties are applied to the drivers, or a warning if we feel kind. 

But sounds to me, this guy would be removed from our club. :wave: 

__________________
MMCC


----------



## Spoiler

As a track owner...and dealing with situations like this the best way to handle this is The Drivers Meetings it is the job of the race director to cleanup situations like the one Mr. Valentine has described...The drivers meetings prior to race start is the forum for this situation to be addressed and resolved accordingly...it is very useful for just the said situation but there is a time issue regarding when it will be brought up...the following race day...4 cell stock at our track is considered to be the top seed class thats were the professionals run and were you run like a professional...rubing is racing but punting is football not 4 cell stock mod or any of them hybrid classes were people have invested countless dollars and hours in race trim preparation...What does Nascar do in this situation.....Black Flag..Fines and Point deduction...if there are no consequences for action then there is no way to police it...I'm fortunate that this is not a big deal at our track but you can ask anyone who races there if it's a ecceptable practice and the church will have a resounding no!...Hope this helps and best of luck....


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Interesting stuff... Burbs, I assume you're talking about Scotty.. I love racing his races, and think he's the best announcer out there, both in being fun for racer AND spectator (a place where I don't think tracks focus on enough), but being fair as well. I remember years ago Roy Weast (R&R Hobby in Quincy, IL, long gone) parking people or throwing them out for unsportsmanlike conduct. In Mike's case, I would expect the track promoter to have a discussion with the individual after the first run. If he does it again, he doesn't come back. Period. There should be no tolerance for it on any level, club race to national event. 
The "problem" is that you can't get killed in an RC car- well, maybe out in a parking lot... one of the reasons I'm against big-money RC racing, as there's no control over what happens. But, while most of us spend as much as possible, and countless hours on these cars, it's horrible to have someone disrespect ourselves as racers as well as our equipment. Also, as I understand this guy is/was sponsored, the track promoter would best be served by having a talk with the sponsors as well. As I get help from Putnam, and have run for Trinity, Tekin, Revtech, Losi, and many others over the years, we are all EXPECTED to run with a professionalism and class while positively promoting the products we use. There is NO room for a guy like this doing what he does. All of his sponsors should be notified by both the promoter as well as fellow racers, and the appropriate actions should be taken. NO driver, whether it be Joe Newkid, or a current World Champion, should be allowed to represent themselves (or their sponsors) in that manner.
The concrete shoes idea isn't bad.... Nor is the neutering....


----------

